# best clears?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

whats everyones top choices for as far as clears for quality vs price?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i love useing PPG 's 2002 clear really expensive its around 350 CND but its worth every penny


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 31 2009, 07:53 PM~12870072
> *i love useing PPG 's 2002 clear really expensive its around 350 CND but its worth every penny
> *


I'M PUTING THAT ON MY TAHOE RIGHT NOW!! BIG $, BUT WORTH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

I heard that it is one of the hardest clears out... does it have any cracking issues, or is wetsanding really hard?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jaydigga_@Jan 31 2009, 11:47 PM~12871479
> *I heard that it is one of the hardest clears out... does it have any cracking issues, or is wetsanding really hard?
> *


x2

i use cupont chroma clear 7765


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

ppg clear is the way to go i have had great results with the 2021


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

my shop, I use strictly Dupont. The ChromaPremier clear is the best I have seen, But pricey. ChromaPremier is a two coat hi-build. I like the idea of only spraying 2 coats.--
I have use Nason Select Clear on economy jobs, and have had good results. I have watched a few jobs that are about 3 years old, and they still look good. I wouldn't hesitate using it, and it's less than half the cost of ChromaPremier.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Feb 1 2009, 12:53 PM~12874259
> *my shop, I use strictly Dupont. The ChromaPremier clear is the best I have seen, But pricey. ChromaPremier is a two coat hi-build. I like the idea of only spraying 2 coats.--
> I have use Nason Select Clear on economy jobs, and have had good results. I have watched a few jobs that are about 3 years old, and they still look good. I wouldn't hesitate using it, and it's less than half the cost of ChromaPremier.
> *


they are good i use them too


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 31 2009, 08:53 PM~12870072
> *i love useing PPG 's 2002 clear really expensive its around 350 CND but its worth every penny
> *


 
Great stuff,and it polishes easy if you catch it within a day or 2.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I like glasurit clear. Its very expensive. But its what bmw and mercedes-benz uses. I used it a few times. On my old tahoe I used it and we painted 10 years ago, its outside every day and the shit still looks good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Feb 1 2009, 12:53 PM~12874259
> *my shop, I use strictly Dupont. The ChromaPremier clear is the best I have seen, But pricey. ChromaPremier is a two coat hi-build. I like the idea of only spraying 2 coats.--
> I have use Nason Select Clear on economy jobs, and have had good results. I have watched a few jobs that are about 3 years old, and they still look good. I wouldn't hesitate using it, and it's less than half the cost of ChromaPremier.
> *


 thats exactly what we use at my work, but this is my personal car, so i jsut thought id check for any btter options as far as clear goes


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Feb 2 2009, 12:16 AM~12878606
> *I like glasurit clear. Its very expensive. But its what bmw and mercedes-benz uses. I used it a few times. On my old tahoe I used it and we painted 10 years ago, its outside every day and the shit still looks good.
> *


I LIKE GASURIT ALSO AND HOK CLEAR HAS NEVER DONE ME WRONG EITHER.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 2 2009, 08:15 AM~12880570
> *thats exactly what we use at my work, but this is my personal car, so i jsut thought id check for any btter options as far as clear goes
> *


there is nothing better than the chromaclear, maybe as good, but not better, when you get to that level of quality each brand has there own top line clears, but you wont go wrong using dupont. Plus if your used to it spraying it at work i am kinda confused why you would even think of using something else???


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

sherwin williams 940 only thing is very very expensive i have cars that are15 years old still look like i painted them yesterday good luck. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 3 2009, 12:58 AM~12890302
> *there is nothing better than the chromaclear, maybe as good, but not better, when you get to that level of quality each brand has there own top line clears, but you wont go wrong using dupont. Plus if your used to it spraying it at work i am kinda confused why you would even think of using something else???
> *



just thought there mite be another brnad out there that im not award of that is as good for less cost is all...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 3 2009, 01:04 AM~12890331
> *sherwin williams 940 only thing is very very expensive i have cars that are15 years old still look like i painted them yesterday good luck. :cheesy:
> *


Sherwin williams is what I paint my deck with,I wouldn't think of using it on a car!  
I tried it once for a customer who bought the product already,hated it,never again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

any one ever use the dupont 72500 glamour clear?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I like to use Valspar 4400 it flows out nice and cuts like butter.... around 200-250 a gallon depending on who rings me up... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

its hard to top Glazurit, 
and its hard to top them european clears 
we might be close but not yet, 
havent tried dupont clear in a while 
but there base coverage suck balls, 
ide rather use omni , covers better :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dupont premier chroma clear... pricey.... but well worth it


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Feb 3 2009, 11:33 AM~12893436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its BADASS!!, the gun finish on that stuff is glass and its so user friendly


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 4 2009, 01:15 AM~12901265
> *LOL, no shit, SherWill is fuckin garbage
> its BADASS!!, the gun finish on that stuff is glass and its so user friendly
> 
> ...



yeah i was talkin to a fellow tech at work yesterday discussing diff. clears and he recommend the 72500 im gonna check pricing at redshaw today.

i know the chroma clear runs about 150 a gal w/ activator

you k now what the preimier and the 72500 run a gal.? i know the 72500 needs acitvator and reduced b4 sprayable. i need 2 gals so tryin to find best pricing avail.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i shoot only hok


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 4 2009, 06:02 PM~12907164
> *i shoot only hok
> *


 ive never used HOK clear b4... ive heard good and bad things about it...


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

no problem's here, cant complain until it messes me up


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 4 2009, 06:16 AM~12901942
> *yeah  i was talkin to a fellow tech at work yesterday discussing diff. clears and he recommend the 72500 im gonna check pricing at redshaw today.
> 
> i know the chroma clear runs about 150 a gal w/ activator
> ...


well i'm in canada, so prices are different/ higher, but to give an idea, i pay around 200 for the chromaclear kit, and i pay around 320 for the premier kit.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 3 2009, 08:33 AM~12893436
> *Sherwin williams is what I paint my deck with,I wouldn't think of using it on a car!
> I tried it once for a customer who bought the product already,hated it,never again.
> *


I have a new respect for napa now days. they up there paint game they even got some really high end stuff now.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Feb 7 2009, 05:59 PM~12936423
> *I have a new respect for napa now days. they up there paint game they even got some really high end stuff now.
> *


napa up here(canada)sells dupont


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

UPOL is a great cheap clear.... high solids European clear sysem.... air drys hella fast tho... but has UV in it better than Omni...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12946444
> *UPOL is a great cheap clear.... high solids European clear sysem.... air drys hella fast tho... but has UV in it better than Omni...
> *


:happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
$35 a gallon kit here,I wouldn't trust it on anything other than a beater.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 8 2009, 09:46 PM~12946787
> *:happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $35 a gallon kit here,I wouldn't trust it on anything other than a beater.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
shit i wouldn't trust primer at $35 a gallon

about the only thing i would use from upol would be there bedliner coating!


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

HOUSE OF COLOR CANDY,DUPONT CLEAR


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12946444
> *UPOL is a great cheap clear.... high solids European clear sysem.... air drys hella fast tho... but has UV in it better than Omni...
> *


upol 2 to 1 clear dries slow nice gloss for $ 120.00 clear...nothing better than diamont dc 92. i've shot all the clears over the years...


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12946444
> *UPOL is a great cheap clear.... high solids European clear sysem.... air drys hella fast tho... but has UV in it better than Omni...
> *


upol 2 to 1 clear dries slow nice gloss for $ 120.00 clear...nothing better than diamont dc 92. i've shot all the clears over the years...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 31 2009, 10:53 PM~12870072
> *i love useing PPG 's 2002 clear really expensive its around 350 CND but its worth every penny
> *



  AFTER RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT :biggrin: THATS ALL I USE NOW, ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

been using upol 4:1 but only on Bikes...no cars


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Jan 31 2009, 08:53 PM~12870072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like both of these, really nice clears.

If im tryin to do a cheap job, or someone doesnt wanna spend the money I use omni, but I make sure and tell em the difference.


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

STONE PAINTED MY CAR WITH ALSA CLEAR AND A VETTE WITH GLASURIT A DAY LATER AND THEY BOTH LOOKED BADASS BUT THE ALSA CLEAR LOOKED A LITTLE DEEPER.


----------



## ryzart (Feb 14, 2009)

What do you guys think about PPG's DC3000 or DC4000 clears ? I've used both and like the DC3000 better. The DC3000 works better in colder conditions and air dries real fast too. Cutting & buffing it is fairly easy also.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

3000 is a good fast dry clear, but limited number of coats.... we use PPG 895 clear... real nice clear, expensive tho :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut about a clear mixing with the sem candy concentrates,which is a good one to use :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2009, 12:01 AM~13014365
> *wut about a clear mixing with the sem candy concentrates,which is a good one to use :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 sg100 hoiuse of kolor


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 16 2009, 04:56 AM~13015526
> *sg100 hoiuse of kolor
> *


  thanx


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 16 2009, 12:40 AM~13014226
> *3000 is a good fast dry clear, but limited number of coats.... we use PPG 895 clear... real nice clear, expensive tho :uh:
> *


PPG895 pretty good stuff i used it at my old job


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

My homie uses PPG, don't know which one tho...but you get the picture!!
He's under the "patterns by vicous" thread on here:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryzart_@Feb 15 2009, 09:36 PM~13012821
> *What do you guys think about PPG's DC3000 or DC4000 clears ? I've used both and like the DC3000 better. The DC3000 works better in colder conditions and air dries real fast too. Cutting & buffing it is fairly easy also.
> *


I find they have a funny texture if left to air dry,they are meant as a production clear for use with a bake cycle.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 16 2009, 07:48 PM~13019752
> *My homie uses PPG, don't know which one tho...but you get the picture!!
> He's under the "patterns by vicous" thread on here:
> 
> ...


Damn thats Wet!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 17 2009, 07:16 PM~13033600
> *Damn thats Wet!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

house of color uc35 :thumbsup: the best clear right now


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryzart_@Feb 16 2009, 04:36 AM~13012821
> *What do you guys think about PPG's DC3000 or DC4000 clears ? I've used both and like the DC3000 better. The DC3000 works better in colder conditions and air dries real fast too. Cutting & buffing it is fairly easy also.
> *



i used one of those can't remember if it was 3000 or 4000 i'd have to check again but damn it was NICE and expensive........

i air dry in a garage no booth here


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2009, 01:36 AM~13046161
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I've heard great things about Southern Polyurethanes clears, Universal and HS clear. The HS clear is supposed to be equivalent to PPG's best high-solids clear (3000 ??) at only around $110 a gallon...

I think the Universal is a 1:1 clear and a 2 gal. setup is about $165...

People on other forum's love the stuff...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Apr 11 2009, 07:05 AM~13545289
> *I've heard great things about Southern Polyurethanes clears, Universal and HS clear.  The HS clear is supposed to be equivalent to PPG's best high-solids clear (3000 ??) at only around $110 a gallon...
> 
> I think the Universal is a 1:1 clear and a 2 gal. setup is about $165...
> ...


 SPI is great stuff, i use it and never had a problem with it, we use PPG in the shop and i like spi better and the price diff is a lot less than ppg


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

PPG 8152


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ive had the tech rep from ppg tell me that the only difference from there highest clear and there omni is add some flex additive to the omni and its the same shit, he said not to repeat that, but ya why wouldnt i, ive been doing it ever since. i couldnt tell ya how long its lasted because i havent been painting long, but after a nice wetsand and buff it comes out nice as fuck. however, on my own vehicles i still wouldnt trust it until ive seen its lasted.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13549676
> *ive had the tech rep from ppg tell me that the only difference from there highest clear and there omni is add some flex additive to the omni and its the same shit, he said not to repeat that, but ya why wouldnt i, ive been doing it ever since. i couldnt tell ya how long its lasted because i havent been painting long, but after a nice wetsand and buff it comes out nice as fuck. however, on my own vehicles i still wouldnt trust it until ive seen its lasted.
> *



if you want a clear that has been provenn over the years its hok uc35 , user friendy , cut and buff easily , and the best uv protection of any clear . its the only clear i will use on a kany if you want it to last without fading. 
i dropped a metal screen door on the fender of a 79 caprice that i used hok clear on and it barely even scratched it.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 11 2009, 08:11 PM~13549676
> *ive had the tech rep from ppg tell me that the only difference from there highest clear and there omni is add some flex additive to the omni and its the same shit, he said not to repeat that, but ya why wouldnt i, ive been doing it ever since. i couldnt tell ya how long its lasted because i havent been painting long, but after a nice wetsand and buff it comes out nice as fuck. however, on my own vehicles i still wouldnt trust it until ive seen its lasted.
> *


Seems like that ''rep'' needs to find something else to do for a living.I've been spraying PPG for 20years the complete clear line is different throughout.ValuePro,Shopline,Omni are thin clears,still good-but need more coats for mil thickness.the guy ''clearly'' doesn't know the product he's representing.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Apr 11 2009, 01:12 PM~13547216
> *SPI is great stuff, i use it and never had a problem with it, we use PPG in the shop and i like spi better and the price diff is a lot less than ppg
> *


If you're spraying 1:1 you are not going to have the depth and holdout as when you use a 4:1 clear.Cheap is what it is............


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 11 2009, 08:11 PM~13550145
> *If you're spraying 1:1 you are not going to have the depth and holdout as when you use a 4:1 clear.Cheap is what it is............
> *


LIES.....  

how can you say that, you cant compare a clear for the way its activated 
PPG top of the line Vibrance clear is mixed 1:1 and also the old ppg stuff

Glasurit is mixed 2:1 and no ppg, dupont clear is going to touch that.
Spies Hecker is also a 2:1 clear 
Diamont is 3:1


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah SPI is the best. Year one won't paint their cars with anything else...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

brands like glasurit, ppg, dupont, theyre all good its just personal preferance. Ive used them all i just have a personal favorism for dupont cause i use the whole 6000 series for all colors and base colors etc. 

I do know that the quality of european brands are usually much higher then the american brands cause they have to go through much stricter regulations and quality controls enforced by the european commities.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 11 2009, 11:19 PM~13549748
> *if you want a clear that has been provenn over the years its hok uc35 , user friendy , cut and buff easily , and the best uv protection of any clear . its the only clear i will use on a kany if you want it to last without fading.
> i dropped a metal screen door on the fender of a 79 caprice that i used hok clear on  and it barely even scratched it.
> *


on a kandy job u need uc35 it gives u the deepth that kandy needs!when its all said and done after u catalize and reduce u get 2 gallons of sprayable klear!and that stuff is thick! never seen a klear that thick before!ill never use another klear on any paint job! :biggrin:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

whats the bets stuff to use with house of color candy paint??? dont you have to use ONLY house of color clear?????


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 12 2009, 12:18 PM~13552943
> *whats the bets stuff to use with house of color candy paint??? dont you have to use ONLY house of color clear?????
> *


i would!uc35 dont spray kandy without it!


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

is standox good


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 11 2009, 11:36 PM~13551229
> *LIES.....
> 
> how can you say that, you cant compare a clear for the way its activated
> ...


You might want to smoke less and read more,or quit drinkin bong resin altogether.PPG 8150 AND 8152 Vibrance clears are a 3:1 mix.Which means there is 3x more clear to hardener,not 1 part clear to hardener.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Apr 12 2009, 03:10 AM~13551868
> *yeah SPI is the best.  Year one won't paint their cars with anything else...
> *


Because SPI is down the street from them that's why.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

stupid question....but wut is the VOC# on clears mean (3.5 , 2.1...ect) :uh:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 12 2009, 11:03 AM~13554040
> *You might want to smoke less and read more,or quit drinkin bong resin altogether.PPG 8150 AND 8152 Vibrance clears are a 3:1 mix.Which means there is 3x more clear to hardener,not 1 part clear to hardener.
> *


you must know it ALL  

https://buyat.ppg.com/refinishProductCatalo...c7-83f023da350d


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 12 2009, 07:12 AM~13552536
> *on a kandy job u need uc35 it gives u the deepth that kandy needs!when its all said and done after u catalize and reduce u get 2 gallons of sprayable klear!and that stuff is thick! never seen a klear that thick before!ill never use another klear on any paint job! :biggrin:
> *


plus uc35 has more uv protection than alot of clears out there


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vortec350_@Apr 12 2009, 07:40 PM~13553879
> *is standox good
> *




standox is whats actually used on factory bmw`s, its a lesser known brand but very high quality


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 12 2009, 03:45 AM~13551932
> *brands like glasurit, ppg, dupont, theyre all good its just personal preferance. Ive used them all i just have a personal favorism for dupont cause i use the whole 6000 series for all colors and base colors etc.
> 
> I do know that the quality of european brands are usually much higher then the american brands cause they have to go through much stricter regulations and quality controls enforced by the european commities.
> *


SOME 
European higher end clears have better resins in there too, Upol is european and cheaper than ppg and dupont


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 12 2009, 12:10 PM~13554086
> *you must know it ALL
> 
> https://buyat.ppg.com/refinishProductCatalo...c7-83f023da350d
> *


That is a clear has a film thickness that shrinks up pretty good.spray build per coat is 3.6-4.7 dry mil coat is 1.6-2.2 more than half of what you sprayed.1:1 doesn't end up as that,pull up the sheets on 8150 and 8152.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Most every clear shrinks with drying,if you spray SPI,SIKKENS,PPG,DUPONT,GLASURIT,SHERWIN WILLIAMS........... and like the results you get then that's great.Nobody is trying to get people to change,we were asked our OPINION.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 12 2009, 03:33 PM~13554214
> *Most every clear shrinks with drying,if you spray SPI,SIKKENS,PPG,DUPONT,GLASURIT,SHERWIN WILLIAMS........... and like the results you get then that's great.Nobody is trying to get people to change,we were asked our OPINION.
> *


true i have seen all of these clears on cars before! but i stand by hok uc35!it is very thick two coats of that equals to 4 coats of alot of other clears!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 11 2009, 10:11 PM~13550145
> *If you're spraying 1:1 you are not going to have the depth and holdout as when you use a 4:1 clear.Cheap is what it is............
> *


 i use SPI HS clear its a 4:1 mix , and even the universal clear from SPI is great shit and its 1:1 mix ratio


----------



## ryzart (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats something i notice happens alot with the Dc3000 clear from PPG is that it shrinks. Especially around pinstripes and graphic edges. Does that happen with the Hok UC35 clear too ? What is the price of the uc35 in a gallon ? But with that you need the reducer too whereas with the PPG all you need is the clear and hardener. I would think anything with that same formula would be cheaper


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13552943
> *whats the bets stuff to use with house of color candy paint??? dont you have to use ONLY house of color clear?????
> *



long time ago i used a different clear when using hok and it blew up in my face . use hok from start to finish and you wil have great sucsess.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

some of you act like this shit is rocket science when in reality for example.......

the euro clears are mostly made by one manufacturer then BOUGHT AND RELABELED to be sold

it's good marketing most of the time.......


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

heres a pic of 72500 dupont out of the gun not polished ;







;


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Southern polyurethanes 
not mine


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone use the ppg, deltron line dc4000? im bout to get a gallon for my monte, i smashed it saturday and im repainting the whole car. just wondering any info on it?


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes,the dc4000 is great,pull up the tech sheets from ppg online.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 13 2009, 03:54 PM~13562272
> *long time ago i used a different clear when using hok and it blew up in my face . use hok from start to finish and you wil have great sucsess.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 13 2009, 06:19 PM~13564768
> *anyone use the ppg, deltron line dc4000? im bout to get a gallon for my monte, i smashed it saturday and im repainting the whole car. just wondering any info on it?
> *


I've used it years ago when it first came out,didn't like it,funny texture if it isn't baked in a booth,PPG 2002 is all I use on(high end)completes.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 13 2009, 01:54 PM~13562272
> *long time ago i used a different clear when using hok and it blew up in my face . use hok from start to finish and you wil have great sucsess.
> *


I call BULLSHIT,I highly doubt the story. :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13567021
> *I've used it years ago when it first came out,didn't like it,funny texture if it isn't baked in a booth,PPG 2002 is all I use on(high end)completes.
> *



I bought this clear for my 1st spray, but haven't used yet..


on eholw, how does 2002 stand up to the rest of the high end vlears?

Heard it's hard as shit too.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 13 2009, 05:21 PM~13564792
> *Yes,the dc4000 is great,pull up the tech sheets from ppg online.
> *


thanks


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by desktopgold_@Apr 13 2009, 03:41 PM~13562800
> *heres a pic of 72500 dupont out of the gun not polished ;
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaydigga_@Apr 14 2009, 12:43 AM~13569471
> *I bought this clear for my 1st spray, but haven't used yet..
> on eholw, how does 2002 stand up to the rest of the high end vlears?
> 
> ...


2002 is one of the best out there,it gets hard after a couple weeks,trick is to cut/polish within the first 2 days of spraying,then it's super easy to buff.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 13 2009, 09:36 PM~13567021
> *I call BULLSHIT,I highly doubt the story. :uh:
> *



try using a cheap clear over hok and see for yourself what happens, 
the sovents in hok are much hotter and higher quality than in the cheap shit you will have adhesion problems or wrinkling , trust me !!!! 
you may be can get away with a few times but sooner or later you will fuck your self.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 14 2009, 10:58 AM~13572669
> *try using a cheap clear over hok and see for yourself what happens,
> the sovents in hok are much hotter  and higher quality than in the cheap shit you will have adhesion problems or wrinkling , trust me  !!!!
> you may be can get away with a few times but sooner or later you will fuck your self.
> *



ive seen cheap clear wrinkle or solvent pop over its own cheap ass base, imo if you got money for hok, then use hok clear, ive never used it but i dont see why your gonna spend money on base then go cheap on the clear, theres no point to it


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

cheap base good clear, 
fuck the cheap clears, no UV protection, they shrink up the ass, will start to peal in a few years etc.......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13572669
> *try using a cheap clear over hok and see for yourself what happens,
> the sovents in hok are much hotter  and higher quality than in the cheap shit you will have adhesion problems or wrinkling , trust me  !!!!
> you may be can get away with a few times but sooner or later you will fuck your self.
> *


I only use cheap clears on dealer blend ins and beaters,anyone who'd use it with any custom paint is a dumb-ass.I know guys who use PPG,du-pont,and even nason over HOK.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 14 2009, 07:00 PM~13575986
> *cheap base good clear,
> fuck the cheap clears, no UV protection, they shrink up the ass, will start to peal in a few years etc.......
> *












OMNI CLEARS AFTER 3 YRS











2002 CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Apr 14 2009, 07:01 PM~13578666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same thing happned to me with omni clear,


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Apr 14 2009, 11:01 PM~13578666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 14 2009, 01:34 PM~13570300
> *thanks
> *



dc 4000...right out of the gun....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

nice, im doing my jambs and shit friday and sprayin the car saturday ill let yall know what i think bout the 4000


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Apr 14 2009, 09:01 PM~13578666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Omni pic of the blue looks EXACTLY like my Camry after it was repaired in Reno. I chose the shop because they worked on Lexus cars for the dealer. Too bad Allstate low-balled them and they gave me 2-coats of Omni which came off in like 4 years!!


----------

